# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  ПОИСК ВИДЕО-КУРСОВ И МАТЕРИАЛОВ ПО 1С

## has1

тема для обмена информацией и знаниями по 1С

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------

